# Canon EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM Confirmed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2018)

```
<p>We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-m-32mm-f-1-4-announcement-coming-for-photokina-cr2-cr3/">reported last month that an EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM</a> was coming ahead of Photokina in August of 2018, and it looks like that is now confirmed according to Nokishita.</p>
<p>Other sites had reported that a EF-M 32mm f/1.8 STM was on the way, but it turns out our original speed on the lens was correct.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 15, 2018)

My interest in purchasing an EF-M camera just rose about 9000%


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 15, 2018)

cool 
any idea on an availability date?

EF-M primes are now 22-28-32 mm...will the next one be 34mm?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking forward to it! 

Canon's fastest prime for APS-C cameras, seems to speak to a growing level of commitment to the M system. 

I wonder if they will go back to the metal construction (barrel and mount) used on the first three EF-M lenses?


----------



## docsmith (Mar 15, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Canon's fastest prime for APS-C cameras, seems to speak to a growing level of commitment to the M system.
> 
> I wonder if they will go back to the metal construction (barrel and mount) used on the first three EF-M lenses?



Hope so. The plastic construction isn't bad, but I prefer the metal.

I am probably in on this lens as well. Assuming the vignetting is not horrible and it is reasonably sharp the f/1.4 will be the selling point for it over the 28 mm.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm very happy they are launching this, the focal length for a prime does nothing for me but the fact the line is getting new fast glass is encouraging. I eagerly await the 85.


----------



## Woody (Mar 15, 2018)

Super duper AWESOME!

I am 100% committed to the M mount now!

Woohooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 15, 2018)

Finally, a new 50mm (equivalent) 1.4 lens.

Hope this satisfies certain people here ;D ;D


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Finally, a new 50mm (equivalent) 1.4 lens.
> 
> Hope this satisfies certain people here ;D ;D



Does Adam have an M body?


----------



## Foxdude (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes! This is very nice, count me in. IS would have been very nice to have, but this is very tempting even without. Maybe we can see more F1.4 primes in near future? 85mm equivalent at least.


----------



## Woody (Mar 15, 2018)

Foxdude said:


> Maybe we can see more F1.4 primes in near future? 85mm equivalent at least.



The cheap and lightweight EF 50mm f/1.4 is pretty close.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 15, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Canon's fastest prime for APS-C cameras, seems to speak to a growing level of commitment to the M system.
> 
> I wonder if they will go back to the metal construction (barrel and mount) used on the first three EF-M lenses?



Here's hoping it will be metal, high end, and non-pancake.


----------



## Ditboy (Mar 15, 2018)

That will be a good compliment for the Mitakon Zhongyi Speedmaster 35mm f0.95 I have! Also will boost my confidence in Canon's commitment to the M. Next I would love to see a 50-55mm f1.8 or 1.4. Then maybe I won't buy the Rokinon 50 1.2. But I will still continue to add FD lenses to my line up, since I can use those with any mirrorless body, maybe even a Canon full frame. And I still think Canon could eventually replace the Rebel line up with the M line. Most people would pick the smaller M over the bigger and bulkier DSLR if the pricing was similar. The DSLR's life is winding down...


----------



## H. Jones (Mar 15, 2018)

Really exciting news for the EF-M series. I know we shouldn't expect something quite like the Fuji line-up with weathersealing/etc, but we've never had a EF-S f/1.4 lens from Canon, so this is already a great sign for what's to come. 

Definitely has peaked my interest in the M series, though I think I'll still be a holdout until I see what Canon's plans for fullframe mirrorless look like.


----------



## traveller (Mar 15, 2018)

I sense that some people may be somewhat shocked when the price is revealed...


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 15, 2018)

traveller said:


> I sense that some people may be somewhat shocked when the price is revealed...



if it's around the 35 f2 then it'll be worth it
more...well...let's see..


----------



## bf (Mar 15, 2018)

Good that it will be f1.4! Hopefully in $300 range.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 15, 2018)

Since Canon has omitted IS, it will absolutely, positively _have_ to be sharp wide open. Eight aperture blades and some nice coatings for flair and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > I sense that some people may be somewhat shocked when the price is revealed...
> ...



faster glass higher price, however it's an M and it won't be that high.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Mar 15, 2018)

Canon is pretty slow in releasing everything. How can Sigma, a much smaller company to develop so many great lenses in short time and for multiple mounts?


----------



## Woody (Mar 15, 2018)

slclick said:


> faster glass higher price, however it's an M and it won't be that high.



Using Fujifilm 35mm f/1.4 and Sigma 30mm f1/.4 Art lenses as guides, the price will probably be around ~ US$600. And Fujifilm lenses are not exactly cheap.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm not a huge fan of my M cameras, but this is mildly interesting, though I wish it was coming with IS.
In spite of it all, if it's cheap and light I'll probably buy one.


----------



## traveller (Mar 15, 2018)

Why are EF-M lenses always STM rather than the nano-USM appearing on EF and EF-S mount? What are the advantages of STM type motors?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Mar 15, 2018)

traveller said:


> Why are EF-M lenses always STM rather than the nano-USM appearing on EF and EF-S mount? What are the advantages of STM type motors?



They are probably cheaper than USM motors and work well with DPAF and are very smooth for video AF.


----------



## traveller (Mar 15, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Why are EF-M lenses always STM rather than the nano-USM appearing on EF and EF-S mount? What are the advantages of STM type motors?
> ...



Cheaper I can certainly believe. Lots of the video crowd seem to be extolling the virtues of nano-USM (i.e. using the DPAF system), but I haven’t seen a proper technical paper from Canon explaining the technology.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 16, 2018)

Finally a good prime lens for EF-M mount from Canon. While I may not buy this at all I am sure this will be a good walk around lens for a quite a few folks. Since this is a leak from Nokis.... I believe this will come out soon.

Sometimes I think that Canon may completely switch to EF-M lenses even for Full Frame MILC at the same time they releasing new EF lenses puzzles me. Obviously switching to EF-M mount will please some and piss off a lot of people but in the long run Canon can sell millions of EF-M lenses. We will have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Woody (Mar 16, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Sometimes I think that Canon may completely switch to EF-M lenses even for Full Frame MILC at the same time they releasing new EF lenses puzzles me.



I suspect Canon may choose to keep their EF mount for their full frame MILCs.


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Finally a good prime lens for EF-M mount from Canon. While I may not buy this at all I am sure this will be a good walk around lens for a quite a few folks. Since this is a leak from Nokis.... I believe this will come out soon.
> 
> Sometimes I think that Canon may completely switch to EF-M lenses even for Full Frame MILC at the same time they releasing new EF lenses puzzles me. Obviously switching to EF-M mount will please some and piss off a lot of people but in the long run Canon can sell millions of EF-M lenses. We will have to wait and see I guess.



How does the 22 f/2 not quality as a good prime lens? Not fast enough? I know I'm not alone in this query.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 16, 2018)

slclick said:


> goldenhusky said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a good prime lens for EF-M mount from Canon. While I may not buy this at all I am sure this will be a good walk around lens for a quite a few folks. Since this is a leak from Nokis.... I believe this will come out soon.
> ...



Good is relative. For its low price and size, it is ok as a budget prime. But I did not like how it rendered (and I had 2 copies of it), that goes for most budget pancake primes - pictures come out looking flat and lacks good contrast. I'm coming from large higher price primes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2018)

woodman411 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > goldenhusky said:
> ...



Interesting. I find that the 22/2 renders quite well, given the limitations of an APS-C sensor. I'm coming from full frame cameras and very large, really high price primes, like the 600mm f/4L IS II.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Canon's fastest prime for APS-C cameras, seems to speak to a growing level of commitment to the M system.
> 
> I wonder if they will go back to the metal construction (barrel and mount) used on the first three EF-M lenses?



I'm wondering if the M mount cameras will supplant the EF-S mount cameras and those cameras will go away? What do you think? I know very little about the M system. Really, nothing. Just wondering.

I've never really understood the reason for an EF-s mount at all since it will also mount an EF lens. It just seems as though Canon could drop that mount, but still make the affordable lenses for the APSC DSLR line... with EF mounts.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Canon is pretty slow in releasing everything. How can Sigma, a much smaller company to develop so many great lenses in short time and for multiple mounts?



Because they cheap out on the AF engineering and implementation.


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 16, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've never really understood the reason for an EF-s mount at all since it will also mount an EF lens. It just seems as though Canon could drop that mount, but still make the affordable lenses for the APSC DSLR line... with EF mounts.



the physical mount on the camera is EF, the mount on the lenses is EF-S  
EF-S lenses (from canon) have the rear element going inside the camera body, behind the mount plane. that's how they managed to make the 24mm pancake. if you put an EF-S lens on a full-frame body, the mirror will hit the rear element of the lens


----------



## okaro (Mar 16, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'm wondering if the M mount cameras will supplant the EF-S mount cameras and those cameras will go away? What do you think? I know very little about the M system. Really, nothing. Just wondering.
> 
> I've never really understood the reason for an EF-s mount at all since it will also mount an EF lens. It just seems as though Canon could drop that mount, but still make the affordable lenses for the APSC DSLR line... with EF mounts.



I think at some time perspective the EF-M will dominate over EF-S but it will take more than five years probably ten. 

The S in EF-S means short back focus. It helps making wide angle lenses. Can for example had an affordable wide angle zoom five years before Nikon and the Nikon version fits only the newest bodies. While Sigma makes crop lenses for EF mount it would just add confusion for Canon to do so. For example the 55-250 mm zoom does not utilize the short back focus. It still is EF-S for the simplicity of the compatibility rules.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 16, 2018)

bf said:


> Good that it will be f1.4! Hopefully in $300 range.



lol ... my guess is 899,-


----------



## LDS (Mar 16, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Canon is pretty slow in releasing everything. How can Sigma, a much smaller company to develop so many great lenses in short time and for multiple mounts?



You mean just three tilt&shift lenses, a 85/1.4 IS, and the EF-S 35/2.8 macro in an already crowded lineup of lenses? It also means to have to fit the new lenses into the production pipeline, and Canon is also under an effort to automate lens productions to a great extent, which may imply to not add too many lenses until done.

Even if some of these lenses are not of interest to you, they are still new lenses developed and delivered.

Sigma has more gaps to fill. With electronic mounts, supporting multiple mounts is easier - the optical/mechanical design does not need to change.


----------



## crashpc (Mar 16, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> bf said:
> 
> 
> > Good that it will be f1.4! Hopefully in $300 range.
> ...


Unless it´s L grade, no way. My guess is 399.
Anyway, I´ll wait, and it will be fighting with Mitakon 35mm f/0,95 purchase for it´s life in my stash.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 16, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> woodman411 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I guess everyone is different, if you think cheap-o pancakes "renders quite well" given your full-frame and L prime background, maybe you don't need full-frame and L primes. For me, going from crop to full-frame was a very noticeable difference, and then cheap-o primes to L primes was very noticeable too. In fact, looking back at the shots I took with my m6 + efm 22, I can't really stand the pictures, makes me shudder at how bad the iq is.


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2018)

woodman411 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > woodman411 said:
> ...




I have a feeling this is a case of copy to copy variance and you got the short end of the stick. The EF-M 22 is widely regarded as a fantastic lens. No matter the size, price or quality of materials. We all know very well that every so often you get someone chiming in that they got a dud of everyone else's favorite glass, be it L or not. Sorry you haven't had the joyful experience the rest of us had. It changes nothing for those of us who have a good one.


----------



## crashpc (Mar 16, 2018)

Woodman411: I jumped from M line to Nikon FX for certain reasons (mostly image quality) and then back for better focusing for my needs. If there was even slightest downgrade to how the 22mm draws compared to good FF/FX , it was the smallest aspect of image quality downgrade in my book. So I also wonder why do you "hate that lens so much". It's so good for what it does, and what it is....


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2018)

I had a similar experience with the 18-150, folks just could not believe what I was saying. I got a bad one, it happens.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 16, 2018)

slclick said:


> I had a similar experience with the 18-150, folks just could not believe what I was saying. I got a bad one, it happens.



EDIT: Mistook one poster for another. Sorry about that. Apologies to slclick.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2018)

dak723 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar experience with the 18-150, folks just could not believe what I was saying. I got a bad one, it happens.
> ...



Sounds like you are conflating two posters... Your statement about a mental FF bias could apply to Woodman411.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 16, 2018)

slclick said:


> woodman411 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



It could be variance, or it could be that you just don't see the value of high quality primes, which is ok - I don't believe most people can tell the difference. But I do. And there's a reason why professionals never use pancakes (at least, I've never seen a pro using one). There's a reason why the best primes are very large, heavy, and expensive.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 16, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



If there wasn't a big difference between crop and full-frame, why do you think pros primarily use full-frame and medium format? If by mental FF bias, you mean that I've owned many crop cameras and now my one and only 5d4, and compared hundreds of pictures at the pixel level, and come to my own conclusion that full-frame makes a noticeable difference, then ok.


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2018)

dak723 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar experience with the 18-150, folks just could not believe what I was saying. I got a bad one, it happens.
> ...



You are confusing different posts by different forum members. I was not the bad copy 22 person. Just the 18-150. I'll take a revised version of your post if you like, have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2018)

woodman411 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



Of course there's a difference between crop and FF...but sometimes, that difference is not noticeable. Same for prime lenses. Consider that if you compare the 50/1.8 to the 100/2.8L, the former is sharper at f/8. 

Regardless, unless you got two bad copies of the M22/2, 'shuddering at the bad IQ' seems simple hyperbole. In capable hands, it performs quite well. No, it doesn't deliver the wide open IQ of My 85/1.4L IS, or my TS-E 24L II. But for the price, that would be a foolish expectation.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 17, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> woodman411 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I guess I'm not that capable then. I shoot mostly indoor candid portraits without flash, something that crop already struggles with, and pancakes can't deliver the 3d effect and micro-contrast of large primes. If I was shooting landscapes, I probably wouldn't be as picky.


----------



## vangelismm (Mar 17, 2018)

The lens that we all wanted on EF-s.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 17, 2018)

_One_ of the lenses that I and a few others wanted for the M series. A quick 60mm macro would be a welcome next release...

Edit: With hybrid IS


----------



## Act444 (Mar 18, 2018)

Disappointed that there is no IS, but this may still be worth picking up. A whole stop faster than the 22 - depending on how compact the lens is, and how sharp it is, it could be a winner.

Definitely need more fast lenses for the M system for sure, so glad to at least see that.


----------



## NorbR (Mar 19, 2018)

Well, it's not exactly the lens that I would have wanted, but I am still very happy to see fast primes coming to the M line. So good news anyway ! ;D

I might still pick it up, but that will depend on size and price.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 19, 2018)

personally i dont see any need for faster EF-M crop lenses. 
Rather than buying expensive and clunky crop f/1.4 lenses i am happy to use f/1.8 lenses on FF-sensored cameras. Gives me more imaging possibilities and better IQ at considerably lower cost and with less bulk. Especially once ultra-compact mirrorless FF camera bodies are widely available. Thinking Sony RX-1R II form factor ... with a "really right" FF lens mount up front ...


----------



## mavvy (Mar 19, 2018)

I wonder why they didn't put IS in this. I owned the 22mm and due to nice IQ sometimes an IS would have helped saving some minimal blurry shots. With a longer focal range an IS would have been a nice addition. At the moment the 11-22 and 15-45 are the ones I kept, the 22 had to go... lucky I can use the EF 35/2 IS until they release a decent equivalent lens for the M system.


----------



## Tyroop (Mar 23, 2018)

> EF-M primes are now 22-28-32 mm...will the next one be 34mm?



Good maths question for my 7 year-old. A 34mm would keep the sequence going, but not much hope after that.

+6 +4 +2 +0

A Fibonacci sequence might work better for a lot of forum members.

22mm 28mm 50mm 78mm 128mm .....

Round up 78mm to 85mm and 128mm to 150mm and it could end up being quite close eventually.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 20, 2018)

slclick said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I have edited my post. Sorry I confused you with another poster. Asked the Admin if they can delete my comments from the chain that follows. Don't know if they can do that.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2018)

dak723 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



You're fine, nice of you to write that.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jun 11, 2018)

ok, so now that the hype of the 70-200 lenses passed, can i get my EF-M lens please? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> ok, so now that the hype of the 70-200 lenses passed, can i get my EF-M lens please? ;D



+1

I'd pre-order it.


----------



## Cory (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd rather have a 56mm lens so I can pretend I have a Fuji. Plus, a nice pairing with the 22.


----------



## Woody (Jun 11, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> ok, so now that the hype of the 70-200 lenses passed, can i get my EF-M lens please? ;D



I'll be first in line.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 11, 2018)

Woody said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, so now that the hype of the 70-200 lenses passed, can i get my EF-M lens please? ;D
> ...




I hope that post was sent with your iPhone...


----------



## bykatt (Aug 19, 2018)

This is a lens I have been waiting for. Have the 22 mm, I have used it on M1, M3 and now M100. I miss something longer and faster, but still small and not to heavy.

Any speculations on size/weight of this 32 mm lens?


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 19, 2018)

bykatt said:


> Any speculations on size/weight of this 32 mm lens?



It's likely to be very similar to the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 DC lens for Sony E Mount

Weight: ~500g  265g (sorry, i shouldn't trust Amazon product data!)
Filter size: 52mm
Length: 91mm (73mm without hood)

I'd guess price will be around $350-400


----------



## padam (Aug 19, 2018)

The weight of that Sigma 30/1.4 DC lens is 265g.
But the Canon might be smaller and lighter (for instance if it relies more on auto-correction or if it is not internally focusing).


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 19, 2018)

I'd guess price will be around $350-400[/QUOTE]


padam said:


> The weight of that Sigma 30/1.4 DC lens is 265g.
> But the Canon might be smaller and lighter (for instance if it relies more on auto-correction or if it is not internally focusing).



My mistake, I was relying on Amazon product information which probably was the total package weight. Either that or just wrong.


----------

